# Pojištění



## Odriski

Dobrý den!
Co se tyče slova "pojištění", chtěl jsem bych vědět, proč někdy užíváme "příd.+pojištění", abychom popsali jeden druh pojištění, ale někdy užíváme "pojištění proti + dativ", abychom popsal jiné druh? Existuje předpis, aby definoval užívání pro "příd.+pojištění" i "pojištění proti + dativ"?
např. nemocenské pojištění (Je "pojištění proti nemocím" správně?)
        havarijní pojištění (Je "pojištění proti haváriím" správně?)
Ale pojištění proti povodním
     pojištění proti úpadku

Děkuji


----------



## bibax

Odriski said:


> Dobrý den!
> Co se tyče slova "pojištění", chtěl jsem bych vědět, proč někdy užíváme "příd.+pojištění", abychom popsali jeden druh pojištění, ale někdy užíváme "pojištění proti + dativ", abychom popsali jiné druhy? Existuje předpis, který aby definoval užívání pro "příd.+pojištění" i "pojištění proti + dativ"?
> např. nemocenské pojištění (Je "pojištění proti nemocím" správně?)
> havarijní pojištění (Je "pojištění proti haváriím" správně?)
> Ale pojištění proti povodním
> pojištění proti úpadku
> 
> Děkuji


Řekl bych, že "zdravotní", "nemocenské a "havarijní" pojištění jsou zavedené pojmy pro nejběžnější druhy pojištění (zdravotní pojištění prý ale není pojištění).

Pojištění proti nemocem (možno i nemocím) zní divně. Copak se vám nemoci budou vyhýbat jen proto, že budete platit pojišťovně. Ale možné to je, alespoň někteří lidé tomu věří.
Ve skutečnosti to není pojištění proti nemocem, ale proti finančním následkům nemocí. Jste-li nemocen, berete nemocenské dávky, proto nemocenské pojištění.

Totéž ostatně platí i pro ostatní druhy pojištění.

Proti povodním se nejlépe pojistíte, když si postavíte protipovodňové hráze nebo si rovnou postavíte dům na kopci.
"Pojištění proti povodním" je jen zkráceně "pojištění proti (finančním) *následkům *povodní". Povodně stejně přijdou a zatopí vám barák, ale dostanete (možná) nějaké peníze.


----------



## Odriski

bibax said:


> Řekl bych, že "zdravotní", "nemocenské a "havarijní" pojištění jsou zavedené pojmy pro nejběžnější druhy pojištění (zdravotní pojištění prý ale není pojištění).
> 
> Pojištění proti nemocem (možno i nemocím) zní divně. Copak se vás nemoci budou vyhýbat jen proto, že budete platit pojišťovně. Ale možné to je, alespoň někteří lidé tomu věří.
> Ve skutečnosti to není pojištění proti nemocem, ale proti finančním následkům nemocí. Jste-li nemocen, berete nemocenské dávky, proto nemocenské pojištění.
> 
> Totéž ostatně platí i pro ostatní druhy pojištění.
> 
> Proti povodním se nejlépe pojistíte, když si postavíte protipovodňové hráze nebo si rovnou postavíte dům na kopci.
> "Pojištění proti povodním" je jen zkráceně "pojištění proti (finančním) *následkům *povodní". Povodně stejně přijdou a zatopí vám barák, ale dostanete (možná) nějaké peníze.



Děkuji! Takže "Pojištění proti povodním" je v tomto připadě, když si postavíte protipovodňové hráze nebo si rovnou postavíte dům na kopci, ano?
"Povodňové Pojištění" je pojištění proti finančním následkům povodní, ano?


----------



## bibax

Tak jsem to nemyslel. "Povodňové pojištění" se neříká.

Správně je "pojištění proti následkům povodní", ale všichni to zkracují na "pojištění proti povodním". Jen jsem filosofoval nad tím, že je to vlastně hloupost. Povodním je jedno jestli jste pojištěn nebo ne.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den Odriski,

hned na úvod svého příspěvku bych Vás chtěl pochváliti za Vaši (psanou) češtinu, výrazně jste se zlepšil, opravdu!

Jinak k Vašemu dotazu:

Většinou je v češtině upřednostňována varianta "s přídavným jménem (tj. adjektivem)", nebo se mi - subjektivně - jeví jako užívanější, častější, v určitých atypických/neobvyklých případech lze užíti i variantu jinou (tj. např. "s předložkou/bez předložky").

Několik příkladů:
<> *úrazové pojištění *(běžně)  = pojištění proti úrazu (hov., velice neobvyklé spojení); *důchodové pojištění* ;  *havarijní pojištění * = pojištění proti havárii (hov., velice neobvyklé spojení); pojištění proti platební insolvenci; *cestovní pojištění *; *životní pojištění* ; *zdravotní pojištění*  a *sociální pojištění*  atd.<>

Ještě se můžeme setkat s následujícími:
<> *pojištění* proti odcizení/krádeži/vloupání; *pojištění *nemovitosti/domácnosti/(ženských) prsou etc.<> 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## bibax

Výrazy jako "důchodové, sociální, cestovní, životní, zdravotní, apod. pojištění" nevyjadřují proti čemu (následkům čeho) jste vlastně pojištěn. To musí být blíže specifikováno v pojistné smlouvě nebo v zákoně. Např. o cestovním pojištění bez znalosti smlouvy nelze nic konkrétního říci. Naproti tomu "pojištění proti krádeži" je jasnější.


----------



## Odriski

Bohemos said:


> Dobrý den Odriski,
> 
> hned na úvod svého příspěvku bych Vás chtěl pochváliti za Vaši (psanou) češtinu, výrazně jste se zlepšil, opravdu!
> 
> Jinak k Vašemu dotazu:
> 
> Většinou je v češtině upřednostňována varianta "s přídavným jménem (tj. adjektivem)", nebo se mi - subjektivně - jeví jako užívanější, častější, v určitých atypických/neobvyklých případech lze užíti i variantu jinou (tj. např. "s předložkou/bez předložky").
> 
> Několik příkladů:
> <> *úrazové pojištění *(běžně)  = pojištění proti úrazu (hov., velice neobvyklé spojení); *důchodové pojištění* ;  *havarijní pojištění * = pojištění proti havárii (hov., velice neobvyklé spojení); pojištění proti platební insolvenci; *cestovní pojištění *; *životní pojištění* ; *zdravotní pojištění*  a *sociální pojištění*  atd.<>
> 
> Ještě se můžeme setkat s následujícími:
> <> *pojištění* proti odcizení/krádeži/vloupání; *pojištění *nemovitosti/domácnosti/(ženských) prsou etc.<>
> 
> S poděkováním
> Bohemos



Děkuji za Váši pochvalu! vysvětlění je taky vyborné!


----------

